# Best Net providers



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I want to get proper internet not like a mobile USB. If anyone who has had experiance from any particular net provider please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2010)

Fatima said:


> I want to get proper internet not like a mobile USB. If anyone who has had experiance from any particular net provider please let me know
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Fatima,

I believe that the best ISP's here are TE Data and Link. I think that TE Data is better than link tho, I got the internet for a very long time and I haven't had any problems so far. But some people prefer Link.

All the best,
loony-fox.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

i use tedata no problems but would be interested if better one out there
well orbit gone what do i do now


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Te-data seems the best presently if you dont count some small problems(which mainly occured due local switchboards which are operated by Egypt Telecom) the network in your area should be good.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you need a landline for that. We use Vodafone for about two years, no problems. We have only problems with the download limit of 60GB (with a speed of 2mb). Check the website.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm also with Vodafone ADSL for my adsl. Before that I was with Link who I had nothing but hassles with and each time I had a connection issue I got 'fobbed' off with I am sure lies. Plus when I went to leave them to move to Vodafone it was hard going they were trying everything to delay giving me the number I needed to move to a new adsl! 

As for Vodafone so far no problems. Not once had to ring and make a complaint. Paying of the bill alot easier too.. I pay via my mobile phone! The only snag they seam to have is to have their adsl they require you have a vodafone mobile phone number to pay the bills. But that ain't really a problem if you dont you only need a sim card to use once a month to pay the bill with! 

Like all the adsl's in this country it does have the fair usage policy intact. Voda also is cheaper per a month by a few LE than the other 2. (tedata and link)


----------



## ebied4ever (Jan 18, 2011)

I have Vodafone ADSL & USB modem, both are excellent, vodafone customer service is excellent too.


----------

